# Draculas Ball, Philidelphia PA



## MidnightStrider (Sep 29, 2008)

The halloween Draculas Dall this year will be on November 1st, and I've the pleasure of decorating the venue. See below for details!

For our Day of the Dead...or, really, Day of The Undead...event, we have a fantastic lineup that we are especially excited about. We have live performances by two bands who have never appeared at the Ball before: Mediaeval Baebes and Zombie Girl. There will be a special guest appearance by Gerard McMann. We'll have an additional fourth room open, the Medieval Lounge, with DJs Aurum and Blackfeather spinning medieval music all night long. Our DJs in the other three rooms will be Xris SMack!, Transept, and Jet. As always, there will be vendors, door prizes, candy, and plenty of interesting people to meet (or just watch). Since this is Halloween weekend, costumes are strongly encouraged but are not required.

Tickets for this event are $15 and are on sale NOW through IsoTank, Digital Ferret, and Ticketmaster. The Halloween Ball has sold out for the past several years in a row, and we expect this Day of The (Un)Dead event to be no different. Advance tickets are STRONGLY recommended. 

We will be at our familiar haunt for this event, Shampoo Nightclub, located at 7th & Willow Streets in Philadelphia. There is a free enclosed parking lot, but it fills up very quickly at the Ball. All ages are welcome to attend, but you must be 21+ with proper photo ID to drink. 

Personal photo cameras are welcome. Large professional rigs with unpleasant flash bulbs are not. Video cameras are not allowed. We encourage you to be creative with your costumes but remember that your safety is important to us, so weapons are not allowed, even as costume accessories.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That's really neat. I'd love to go but I'm many hours away.


----------

